# Inconveniente con firefox(Solucionado)

## n0dix99

Saludos,

Lo que sucede es que cuando sobrecargo el firefox , se me queda pegado, lo cual es normal. 

El problema viene cuando por ejemplo, si abro youtube en un video y lo esta cargando, y quiero abrir otra pagina, el firefox  se me esta quedando pegado.

Esto no ocurre siempre, pero me parece raro que es vez de quedarse pensando se me quede pegado.

Esto es quiza por que estoy utilizando kde con firefox, o sera un problema del firefox en si.

Gracias por anticipado.

----------

## achaw

Quizas sea mas un problema del plugin de flash...Te da algun error? probaste ejecutarlo desde la consola a ver que te tira?

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

A mi me pasa lo mismo, utilizo kde con firefox y se me pega. Tengo la opciÃ³n de que al cerrar el firefox y volverlo a abrir permanezcan las mismas paginas y pestaÃ±as que havia en el cierre y me carga todo lo que antes petÃ³ sin problemas...

es un poco raro.

Utilizo firefox-bin (amd64).

Estoy planteandome cambiar de navegador... aunque es de los mÃ¡s compatible con casi todas las webs i lo tengo bastante personalizado ya.

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Estoy planteandome cambiar de navegador... aunque es de los mÃ¡s compatible con casi todas las webs i lo tengo bastante personalizado ya.

 

Excepto por plugins y la codificación (que es donde *puede* haber diferencias, lo cual tampoco quiere decir que las haya), Firefox es tan compatible con cualquier web como seamonkey o cualquier otro navegador basado en Gecko, ya que el motor de rendering html es el mismo en todos los casos.

Hay montones de browsers basados en gecko (prácticamente todos menos links, konqueror, saffari, opera y netscape>4, bueno, e IE). Gecko es pesadito en memoria, eso será siempre cierto en todos los browsers basados en gecko, por ligero que sea el browser en sí.

----------

## zx80

A mi me pasaba algo similar hasta q cambié a swiftfox, q es un firefox optimizado para Intel o amd.

----------

## n0dix99

Lo extra;o es que ahora no parece pegarse. De igual forma voy a probar con otros navegadores para ver q tal son.

Gracias por la ayuda

----------

## achaw

 *n0dix99 wrote:*   

> Lo extra;o es que ahora no parece pegarse. 

 

Esa es la solucion?

----------

## sefirotsama

 *zx80 wrote:*   

> A mi me pasaba algo similar hasta q cambié a swiftfox, q es un firefox optimizado para Intel o amd.

 

swiftfox no aparece en portage (no lo encuentro vaya). Esta en un Overlay? Has bajado directamente el binario?

----------

